# Latest Aliens vs. Predator for PC: Please Help



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 13, 2010)

Right, I got this game, installed it and have found problems when playing.  At first there would just be a black screen after the intro etc.  I checked out that it was the DirectX11 graphics capability probably messing with things.  

I got around this problem by actually opening the file location and loading the game from there.  Now, there is a problem with speed.  It really drags, some of the controls on my pad are unresponsive even though it's recognised and makes it difficult for me to walk let alone run around darkened corridors shooting people or things, and ripping the heads off colonial marines.  I did a graphics card diagnostic check (or summat) and found that it's DirectX11 and so there shouldn't be a problem, right?  I'm crap when it comes to computers, clueless on the technical side mostly and so maybe someone here could help me out?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2010)

go to the graphics card website and download the latest drivers.

Oh and take the game back it is wank annoyingly.


dave


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I bought a pirated copy, which cost about ten percent of the retail price for an 'official' copy. 

I'll check the drivers, thanks.


----------



## debaser (Mar 13, 2010)

bought a pirated copy? wha? Silly you ^^

we could do with your all your systems stats really, XP, Vista, Win 7? Processor, type of card, amount of ram. If its slow then more than likely your computer just aint up to scracth, though if you have dx11 card it probably should be. 

I agree with kained&able mind best option would be to bin it, its an awful waste of space :*(


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 13, 2010)

They don't do legitimate in Bishkek.  For crying out loud, Avatar has been broadcast illegally on one of the cable television channels. 

The appropriate info (I think):

Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002)
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual-Core  CPU E5200  @ 2.50GHz
Memory: 3036 MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 11

Haven't got a clue what the above means.  I'm that bad.  

My pirated copy of Wolfenstein has been boring me.  I want to be a Xenomorph or Predator!  (™)


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2010)

No no its not the pirated bit that is silly its the paying for pirated softare that is confusing.

Your system shouldn't be as problem its either a copy that is missing some file or it is your graphics card driver. If the latter get thee to piratebay next time.


dave


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 13, 2010)

kained&able said:


> No no its not the pirated bit that is silly its the paying for pirated softare that is confusing.
> 
> Your system shouldn't be as problem its either a copy that is missing some file or it is your graphics card driver. If the latter get thee to piratebay next time.
> 
> ...



I know, but for the cost of a packet of fags ...


----------



## Pingu (Mar 14, 2010)

tbh i would just count yourself luck and uninstall it.

its a pos


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 14, 2010)

I quite like it.  Even though it's sluggish at the moment.


----------



## debaser (Mar 14, 2010)

on the off chance captian hurrah.. your control panel > power options aren't set to power saver are they? I just fired up a fps and forgot I had left it in power saver mode and it caused simular slowish symptoms. Switch it to balanced if thats the case.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 14, 2010)

Ummm, are we sure about the GPU?

Are you getting a slideshow rather than a game?


----------



## debaser (Mar 14, 2010)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Ummm, are we sure about the GPU?
> 
> Are you getting a slideshow rather than a game?



If it is DX11 then if should be more than fine


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 14, 2010)

Balls, if it's a 5350 then it's going to be a joke.* To be honest i'm surprised, very surprised that anyone who isn't interested in their computer has a DX11 card. The only ones around are the 5XXX serries from AMD and they're new, so new that there's a near zero chance the OP has anything less than a £200 card.

I think the card might only be DX10 but the OS says that there's DX11 software installed (which is backward compatible to handle older cards).

*The OP does not have a 5350.

Does AvP have DX11 built in? I'm pretty sure it's only a DX10 title.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 14, 2010)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Ummm, are we sure about the GPU?
> 
> Are you getting a slideshow rather than a game?



If what you mean by 'slideshow' is a slow framerate, then yes it's a bloody slideshow.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 14, 2010)

Thought as much, drop the resolution to 800x600, turn off all the effects or drop them to minimum. I'll bet that it runs smoother, even if the resolution is crap. If it does then you can start to increase the settings until you find the balance between playable and pretty.

To know what your computer should be displaying we need to know what GPU you have, that's the graphics card. What's your computer's model number?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 14, 2010)

debaser said:


> on the off chance captian hurrah.. your control panel > power options aren't set to power saver are they? I just fired up a fps and forgot I had left it in power saver mode and it caused simular slowish symptoms. Switch it to balanced if thats the case.



Thanks, will try.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 14, 2010)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Balls, if it's a 5350 then it's going to be a joke.* To be honest i'm surprised, very surprised that anyone who isn't interested in their computer has a DX11 card. The only ones around are the 5XXX serries from AMD and they're new, so new that there's a near zero chance the OP has anything less than a £200 card.
> 
> I think the card might only be DX10 but the OS says that there's DX11 software installed (which is backward compatible to handle older cards).
> 
> ...



Being a complete novice here, the game has DX11 built in,  but when I've tried to play the game using DX11 it has only showed a black screen, which I think means my computer does not have the graphics capability.  I've loaded the game fine otherwise by going to the game's location on my computer and choosing not to use the DX11 file.  Hey Presto, it starts up, but now the problem is with a sluggish frame rate during gameplay.  

As for graphics card is this the right info (?):

Intel G45/G43 Express Chipset


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 14, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Being a complete novice here, the game has DX11 built in,  but when I've tried to play the game using DX11 it has only showed a black screen, which I think means my computer does not have the graphics capability.  I've loaded the game fine otherwise by going to the game's location on my computer and choosing not to use the DX11 file.  Hey Presto, it starts up, but now the problem is with a sluggish frame rate during gameplay.
> 
> As for graphics card is this the right info (?):
> 
> Intel G45/G43 Express Chipset


That's your problem. Your GPU is crap, it's an integrated system which are always the weakest and it's an intel which have only recently (with the 4500 that you have) stopped being a joke and are now merely poor.

You won't be able to play it at decent resolutions without buying a new graphics card, that GPU is not DX11 compatible, it's a DX10 design.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 14, 2010)

The only way to go is by tinkering with the resolution settings then.


----------

